# I'm so, so sorry Nippy.



## Ilovemybabyrats

Nippy started squeaking badly last night. I set up a vet apointment. The soonest i could get was tomorrow. I gave her some oil of oregano today, she had a violent reaction, and died an hour later. I feel like I murdered her. I had a hard time getting it in her. did it get in her lungs and sufficate her? 

My beautiful girl, you gave me such a beautiful gift, your children. Have you found your daughter already? Please, please forgive me. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mitsy

Don't feel bad. She knows you love her you gave we the best life you could. Don't blame yourself. Things happen for reasons. If it was a reaction to the pile of oregano you wouldn't have known she would have reacted that way. 

But as a future tip if you use oil of oregano again making a medicine ball out of peanut butter and flour is easier to get it into them. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

Do you think it killed her though? Her breathing got so much worse the second I gave it to her. prophoryn came out her nose and she started going limp. It was so aweful.


----------



## DustyRat

Your intentions were for her wellbeing. Don't beat yourself up over the care you showed her. If you had done nothing the result would likely have been the same.


----------



## Mitsy

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> Do you think it killed her though? Her breathing got so much worse the second I gave it to her. prophoryn came out her nose and she started going limp. It was so aweful.


I don't think it did, it's possible there was something else wrong with her and it went in noticed until then maybe it was at its worse. Most rats are really good at hiding if their sick. I don't think you caused it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

That makes sense. it was so fast. Until last night she couldn't have looked healthier. soft fur, bright eyes, even a bit on the fat side. Then he breathing went from normal to terrible last night, and now she's gone.


----------



## ratsaremylife

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've cried twice twice over this. Thinking of my past pets. I don't think you caused it at all. She knows that you meant well and I'm sure she's much happier romping with her daughter. Message me if ever you feel the need.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

You tried to put actual oil of oregano into her mouth? It stings very, very badly and must be diluted before use. Never use oil of oregano without diluting it into something else. I doubt that it would have killed her, but still never a good idea.

I'm sorry for your loss. It doesn't sound like there was anything you could have done.


----------



## ratsaremylife

I've given my rats oregano without diluting, I just have a spoon with honey, apple, cucumbers, and other watery items to wash it down.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

ratsaremylife said:


> I've given my rats oregano without diluting, I just have a spoon with honey, apple, cucumbers, and other watery items to wash it down.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is very likely that you do not have the correct product. Real, 'Origanum vulgare' oil of oregano is nearly caustic and one drop can easily bring a human to tears. Never use undiluted. It must be diluted in a carrier oil prior to use.


----------



## Gannyaan

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> Nippy started squeaking badly last night. I set up a vet apointment. The soonest i could get was tomorrow. I gave her some oil of oregano today, she had a violent reaction, and died an hour later. I feel like I murdered her. I had a hard time getting it in her. did it get in her lungs and sufficate her?
> 
> My beautiful girl, you gave me such a beautiful gift, your children. Have you found your daughter already? Please, please forgive me. I'm so sorry.


RIP nippy.... Do not be hard on yourself... Whatever happened , you did your best for her  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ergala

I am so so sorry hon  I read your other post, I am sending my love and prayers. I don't think what you did caused anything sweetie.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

Thank you so much. You've all been wonderful.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

I wanted to put up some pictures of her. she was so beautiful.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0016_zps40267b28.jpg.html


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0160_zps19718d76.jpg.html


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/1608_zpsdc64ac12.jpg.html


I have other pictures, but those are the best. She was a wonderful mother who gave me the experience of a lifetime. She was a chatterbox and a shoulder rat, and a fantastic friend.


----------



## abratforarat

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! She's so cute! I am so sorry! Remember, it is NOT your fault!


----------



## Simons mum

She's beautiful!! You didn't do anything wrong. If anything you loved her, gave her such a great life, and she passed in "your" hands and not a vet who would have been a scarey stranger to her. You did good.  (((hugs)))


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear

She's so lovely. I am sorry for your loss. You did your very best and gave her a happy life. Treat yourself well. Loss is so difficult.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

Thank you all so much.


----------

